# [COD 6]  Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 Freunde einladen geht nicht mehr



## BossJumper (9. Januar 2010)

Guten Abend erstmal und danke für eure Hilfe.

 Ich habe Call of Duty modern warfare 2 seit ca. 2 Wochen.
 Alles hat super funktioniert, aber seit gestern funktioniert im Multiplayer das Freunde einladen nicht mehr...
 Ich bekomme halt Einladungen von meinen Freunden oder schicke sie ihnen,
 aber dann steht da immer nur, dass der 1. 2. 3. ... Versuch gerade stat findet zu meinem Freund in die Gruppe zu joinen.

 Kann mir da jemand helfen?

 Weiß nicht mehr weiter :'-(

 Noch einen schönen Abend,
 Hr, vieleicht schießen wir uns ja mal


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2010)

das hab ich auch manchmal - musst du einfach öfter versuchen oder ein andermal neu probieren, manchmal klappt es partout einfach nicht.


----------



## BossJumper (10. Januar 2010)

Ja, aber das funktioniert ja nie bei mir...

 Weiß wirklich nicht mehr weiter...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2010)

wie ist denn dein "Nat Port" (irgendwo im menü, wenn du "spielen" gehst) eingestellt? hast du ne firewall an? was ist, wenn dein freund DICH enlädt?


----------



## BossJumper (11. Januar 2010)

Das geht auch nicht wenn mein Freund mich einläd oder bessergesagt ging nicht  

 Ich habe heute mal die Lan Kabel im Router um gesteckt und jetzt funzt das wieder,
 denke, da ich ein Netgearrouter habe war da vieleicht der Port nicht ok.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2010)

ist der router denn immer an? vlt. hätt auch ein kurzer router neustart geholfen?


----------



## BossJumper (12. Januar 2010)

;D  vieleciht auch das 


 ja der ist immer an, denke probiere das das nechste mal wenn dies nochmal vorkommen sollte.

 Danke für deine Hilfe


----------

